# How can I get rid of ear infection w/o antibiotics? - UPDATED



## minkajane

I'm pretty sure both my ears are infected. The right one is slightly pink, swollen, and sore on the inner part of the ear. It's also tender if I press around the ear. The other ear looks normal, but is very slightly tender around the ear. I've had a few days of off and on fever and body aches. Does this sound like an ear infection?

I am in a class for three more weeks for work. I am not allowed to schedule any appointments during class time unless it's an emergency. Class is 7:00 to 4:30 and often goes long, so I wouldn't be able to get an appointment before or after and I really don't want to go to the emergency room.

Is there any way to get rid of this without antibiotics? I hate taking them anyway, but I've always heard it's the only way to get rid of infections. There's got to be something I can do besides either going to the E-room or just dealing with it for three weeks.

TIA!

****UPDATE - I used the garlic oil. I put one capsule-full in each ear and left it for 20 minutes. The next day it wasn't tickling anymore and today, it's almost 100% gone. Thanks to everyone for the advice that saved me a trip to the hospital!


----------



## Tummy

I had a horrific ear infection a few months back. Used no RXs and got rid of it.

#1 suggestion is.. CHIROPRACTOR!!!









#2 suggestion is GSE (Grapefruit Seed Extract) taken as directed.








stuff will kill anything in ya body, I've seen it get rid of a staph infection









#3 suggestion... BOOBIEJUICE







The cure all!


----------



## FancyD

I'm a big fan of colloidal silver.


----------



## Tummy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FancyD*
I'm a big fan of colloidal silver.

OMG, YESSSSSSSSSSSS... I so forgot all about that stuff!


----------



## pjabslenz

I second everything that Tummy suggested. I've also done accupressure behind my ds and dd's ears to help stimulate the cells to heal themselves.

Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## june'smom

YOu could also try garlic oil in our ears. It stinks, but it helps.

Louise


----------



## lilysmom

I would also suggest collidial silver!


----------



## minkajane

I sent DH to the GNC for garlic oil. It seems the easiest, and I read some not-so-good things about colloidal silver. I'll let you all know if it helps. Thanks to everyone who responded!!


----------



## lilysmom

hhmmm............I'd be interested in hearing about those "not-so-good" things about collidal silver.


----------



## minkajane

I'd have to find the websites again, but a couple of the ones I looked at said that colloidal silver is very easily contaminated and can lead to excessive silver in the bloodstream when taken regularly.


----------



## Gitti

Another suggestion is H2O2 a few drops in the ear every couple of hours.

And Sodium Ascorbate diluted in a wee bit of water, dripping up the nose...for stuffed up sinuses.

Everything else was already suggested!









But if all else fails, one decongestant works miracles (sometimes) and it's way better than antibiotics.


----------



## Yin Yang

I am surprised nobody mentioned homeopathy!
So here we go: Homeopathy is one of the BESt remedies and fastest working remedies for ear infection:

BELLADONNA is indicated in acute phases, with sudden and intense onset, red throbbing ears and high fever.
PULSATILLA is the most common remedy for ear infections. This remedy relates to symptoms of pain and pressure, to the stage when pus can be seen behind the eardrum, and even to rupture of the drum, with thick yellow discharge.

KALI MURIATICUM is another remedy that can be used to clear fluid out of the middle ear, used as a tissue salt (6x) several times a day.

ARSENICUM ALBUM is for pain mostly at night, better with warm compresses.

ACONITUM if pain started by exposure to a wind.(like driving with the window open)

Definetly get BELLADONNA 6C or 30C and take it even ever 15 minutes the first few hours and then only 3-5 times a day until you are good.
You can chooce more then one remedy if your symptoms fit more remedies. Usually Belladonna plus some other remedy is a good choice.

It's ALWAYS got to have BELLADONNA at home - for ear infections, VERY high fevers (works like a charm!!), for sore throat and more and more.....


----------



## Yin Yang

Also what I did once, but don't really recommend it - I put Tea tree oil into my ear!! I thought I was going to die how that hurt! I thought I was gonna wake up and be death but instead I woke up in the morning with NO PAIN whatsoever! I'd do it again if I had no another choice, but I would dilute it at least!


----------



## CinnamonDeMarco

one part vinegar
one part rubbing alcohol

put several drops in each ear 3 times a day.

I learned this from a doctor who tried to avoid putting children on medicine. (rare kind of doctor) I also found the instructions by googling "ear infection home remedy." I used it on my ear infection and it worked.


----------



## vegmom

my eldest dd (3yo) has been having reoccuring ear infections since end of Nov. My children have never suffered from them before so this was a very new experience. The first infection she ended up using antibiotics. Had a horrible reaction from them with a full body rash. And it did not get rid of the infection. The following infections i gave her vitamin c (ester c) mixed with GSE - this is to dry up her nose and get rid of the mucus. Also i found that massaging behind the ears tremendously benefited her hearing (she had so much fluid in her ears that she could not hear very well) This massage helped move the fluid down and cleared up her hearing overnight. HTH


----------



## vegmom

I also wanted to mention that we tried homeopathics and it did not seem to work very well with my dd. We got belladona and some Traumeel ear drops.

Another thing that we use to relieve ear pain (it works almost instantanoesly) is to put a warm onion on the ear. The onion is antinflamatory and it helps my dd from crying in pain within minutes. Just cut an onion in half, toast in in a toaster oven for a minute or two, then place the onion in a hat or scarf over the ear and wear overnight. Works wonders!!


----------



## Mackenzie

I have one big question! Are any of these remedies safe when there is a possibility of drum rupture?


----------



## Panserbjorne

You can just squeeze the onion and use the juice in the ear... it's antibacterial, antiinflammatory and antifungal just like garlic, but quicker to work.


----------



## Gitti

Book marked! Great thread.


----------



## Freeman

Mackenzie - NO, It is my understanding that NOTHING should be put in the ear (unless it drops prescribed by a doctor) if there is a possibility that the eardrum has ruptured. Taking something orally, however, like the homeopathic remedies or the Vitamin C, etc., would still be okay.


----------



## beanma




----------



## mama-a-llama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tummy*
#2 suggestion is GSE (Grapefruit Seed Extract) taken as directed.

How would I give this to a baby? How much and how often?


----------



## pjabslenz

I'm not sure how to go about the GSE but I noticed you are pumping. Are you still? If yes, I would try some bm in his ear first.


----------



## Panserbjorne

GSE is perfectly fine while nursing.


----------



## LandonsMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery*
You can just squeeze the onion and use the juice in the ear... it's antibacterial, antiinflammatory and *antifungal* just like garlic, but quicker to work.

Question about this... DO you think onion or garlic oil would get rid of ringworm (a fungus)? Are both safe to put on a baby's skin?

I remember reading a few months back on a thread about how to make garlic oil. Anyone remember what to do? Do you think its possible to do the same with onion?

TIA, I'm fearing an ear infection in ds and would like to be prepared!! Oh, do you think it would be ok to put in a few drop as a precautionary plan? Since I dont know if he actually has an ear infection? DS is almost 10 mo if it matters.

Again, Thanks!

ETA: I found the "recipe" thread! I will give it a try!


----------



## counterGOPI

im so glad to see this thread. subing!!!

what about for pneumonia? dd was given anti biotics for that...


----------



## CallMeMommy

Thanks Gitti for linking me here! Any opinions on the Similisan earache drops? DS has been getting ear infections recently and I'd like to forgo the antibx next time, and homeopathic/natural remedies are few and far between where I live (though I think I remember seeing garlic oil capsules in the vitamin aisle).


----------



## Avena

Hey mama
Has it cleared up yet? Well if so GREAT! and I guess disregard my 2 cents








Here are few things that may work:

Get an organic Onion, lightly steam it.. removes and hold one end w/a towel or foil "cuz it's hot! Then place this up to the ear...The oils drag out the nasty's in the ear! It's also very soothing...You'll want to hold this to the ear for 20 mins.
Also their are Herbal antibiotics that work VERY well..PM if ya want the list








For pain: infuse Organic oilve oil w/ cloves of Organic garlic..You can do this on the stove top too..Gently simmer for 15-20 mins...Strain, cool and you'll have garlic olive oil..Really helps w/pain! Then you can gently warm, test on your wrist before putting a few drops in the ear..

I could list more RX's but not sure if you need them? LMK

Good luck!


----------



## Avena

dizzy: Duh, I forgot to mention this BK : Healing Childhood Ear Infections..Prevention, home care and ALt. RX..By DR. Michael Schmidt:


----------



## Jael

All the suggestions here are great, but I would recommend letting a professional at least look at it first, just to make sure nothing's ruptured. You don't have to take her/his prescription, but at least let them advise you on how severe the problem is and then treat in whichever way you feel is best.


----------



## krankedyann

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Avena*
dizzy: Duh, I forgot to mention this BK : Healing Childhood Ear Infections..Prevention, home care and ALt. RX..By DR. Michael Schmidt:

Oh, I LOVE the lymphatic massage he gives instructions for in this book. That alone has helped me get relief from an ear infection on more than one occasion.

I highly recommend this book!


----------



## curlyfry

Subbing. dd has an ear infection.


----------



## letabug

can i just pop a garlic capsul and squirt it in?


----------



## vegmom

I found this article on the news today. It is about a new superbug that has caused bacterial meningitis in a child. This superbug is resistant to antibiotics. The doctors are watching for ear infections that will not go away through the use of antibiotics. Only one antibiotic can kill this superbug and it has not been approved for children. But they are still going to prescribe and use it on kids







:.

My experience with ear infections has been kind of crazy. My eldest dd who is now 5 suffered a whole year of infections when she was 3. We only put her on antibiotics once, and when they did not work we tried other stuff. The problem was with draining the fluid and mucus out of her ears so we went to the chiropractor. The fluid would come back everytime she had a cold and she would not be able to hear. Most of the time this did not result in infection, just an inability to hear. When she went outside I also made sure that her ears were covered by a hat that tied under the chin.

I found out about colliodal silver which is antibacterial and antiviral. This stuff is amazing. I think this was the trick for us to get rid of ear infections permantly. I put a few drops in her ear and the infection disappeared. I think it has been over a year since she had one.

Another powerful antibacterial and antiviral is oil of oregano. I am not sure about the safety of putting it directly into the ear but I take it and give it to my kids orally as a preventative for getting sick. And if they do catch something this stuff clears them up in no time. The less mucus in the nose, the less chance they get of getting an ear infection. I give it to my kids in milk as it is extremely hot and spicy. The milk reduces the heat.

These superbugs are created because of the over use of antibiotics. I wish that dr's would try natural means first for treatment and then if nothing else works then antibiotics.


----------



## momofmine

vegmom,
Thank you for sharing about the colloidal silver and the oil of oregano. I ahve been wanting to ask someone who uses the colloidal silver about it. When and how do you use it? You said you put a few drops in her ears, do you also take it internally? There is a local doctor who recommends a certain brand, and the oerson who makes it says you should take it at the first sign of anything. Do you do that? Or do you wait and use it when they need something more?

What about the oil of oregano? When and how much do you do it?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vegmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
When and how do you use it? You said you put a few drops in her ears, do you also take it internally? There is a local doctor who recommends a certain brand, and the oerson who makes it says you should take it at the first sign of anything. Do you do that? Or do you wait and use it when they need something more?

What about the oil of oregano? When and how much do you do it?

Thanks for sharing!

When I first started using colliodal silver, I bought it at the HFS are about $40 bottle. The strength was 10ppm. I would give it to my dd's internally at the start of a cold. This would not stop the cold. When dd1 cold would progress to an ear infection I would just put a few drops in both ears (normally without any treatment one ear would get infected, then the other would get infected a day or two later). I think I repeated this maybe 2x. The colliodal silver in the ear would clear up the infection the next morning. I cant remember if there was still fluid/mucus in the ear or not. But we were realy diligent at doing ear massages that the chiropracter recommended. I remember being astounded at how fast this worked compared to other treatments.

Colloidal Silver was more effective than antibiotics, homeopathics, breastmilk and chiropractic treatment (on its own). I can't remember if we tried garlic oil or not.

Colliodal Silver seems to work better on contact rather then internally. There is a lot of information out there on it. Maybe I did not give it in big enough doses when taking internally. I have read that people with serious illnesses can drink it by the gallon. I have not taken the time to actualy read through a lot of the scientific material, but there is a lot out there. A good good site is http://www.silvermedicine.org/. Here is a good article.

Quote:

Laboratory testing done by researchers, including the staff at Brigham Young University, Texas State University, UCLA -- among others-- has conclusively demonstrated that isolated colloidal silver is lethal to a great variety of bacteria and virii. Anthrax, HIV, and antibiotic resistant Staph and Pseudomonas are among the countless organisms that fall to the power of silver, and fall quickly.
also

Quote:

The risks associated colloidal silver use pale in comparison to the dangers presented by modern drugs. Side effects are extraordinarily rare, and threshold limits to avoid any type of silver toxicity have been well established by the EPA.

I eventualy bought a silvergen SG6 silver generator and make my own. This has saved me a lot of money. The guy who answers the phone at silvergen was very informative and thorough when I had problems making silver. You realy don't want "coliodal" silver because it can cause argyria. The silver needs to be ionic for it to heal.

I just found out about oil of oregano this past fall. It is awesome at preventing colds. My dd#1 came home sick from school one day. I gave it to her that evening and she was almost normal the next day. I had not given anything to her sister and she got realy sick. Dd#2 did not like the taste of it so she would not take it. Now I find that bribing her to take it works well







. As for the dosage : I use a 1:1 ratio oil of oregano to olive oil. That is a very strong dosage. So far I have seen 1:1 or 1:3. I take 3 drops in a tablespoon of milk, followed by a small amount of milk in a cup 1-3 x day. On the bottle there should be a childrens dose on it depending on age.

HTH


----------



## Becken

this was the most helpful thread I found tonight and I wanted to make it visible again for everyone dealing with ear troubles!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## hannybanany

Great thread! This is exactly the information that I came here to find tonight!


----------



## monkeybum

Who can I see to help me understand and get correct dosing/safety info for collodial silver and oil of oregano (and/or garlic oil) for baby ear infections - a Naturopath? Herbalist? Homeopathic Doc?

Great thread!


----------



## paula444four

thanks for bumping the thread. it is the stuff i am looking for.

my 18 month old son grant's right ear ruptured 9 days ago...and has been draining ever since! now his other ear is infected too...but not ruptured thank goodness. I finally went to the pediatrician yesterday...to get a second opinion....and he prescribed Bactrim! After researching a bit...there is no way I am putting my kid on that stuff! Freaky. He is allergice to penicillin varieties.

Anyhoo...its time to go full throttle natural remedy. Wish I would have been more prepared early on.

If anyone has specific advice for me I would greatly appreciate it!

Thanks so much


----------



## macimom

I wish I had seen this thread a few weeks ago...we ended up having tubes put in my ds's ears because he has excessive mucusy, nasty fluid that would not drain. We just took him back for a checkup and he STILL has the nasty stuff in there, his hearing is still impacted and I'm desperate to get it out of there. His speech is suffering. The Dr. prescribed some antibiotic drops, but I'm not willing to use them and feel there has to be a better way. Are any of these remedies safe to use since he now has the tubes in there??? My regular pediatrician has said we could try a little saline in there, but that's all she suggested. Any ideas???

Thanks so much!
Kim


----------



## ssolberg99

My ds was diagnosed with his first ear (double) infection. I just gave him the first dose of abx, but I think I will try this stuff first.


----------



## saimother

i have read that nursing baby in lying position may cause accumulation of bm in ear and eventually ear infection. so can someone help me understand how bm (breastmilk) can help ear infection?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tummy* 
I had a horrific ear infection a few months back. Used no RXs and got rid of it.

#1 suggestion is.. CHIROPRACTOR!!!









#2 suggestion is GSE (Grapefruit Seed Extract) taken as directed.








stuff will kill anything in ya body, I've seen it get rid of a staph infection









#3 suggestion... BOOBIEJUICE







The cure all!


----------



## StarMomma

Hello,
I took my 9 month old to the Dr today because he woke up with a fever of 102. The Dr. said he has infections in both ears and perscribes an antibiotic but my mommy instincts are telling me to fight this naturally. I bought the garlic drops that I read about here but they say not to administer when accompanied by fever? His ears are not oozing anything and the Dr said he thought we were catching this early on, but I am not sure if it is ok to use them or not? Have any of you administered the drops when fever was present. I am letting him burn it out without Tylenol, just sponge baths. This is the first time he has been sick so I am nervous. Please help.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saimother* 
i have read that nursing baby in lying position may cause accumulation of bm in ear and eventually ear infection. so can someone help me understand how bm (breastmilk) can help ear infection?

It will help if put in the ear on top of the ear drum.

A nursing baby should NOT accumulate milk in the ear. If they do it is a much bigger problem and not at all the fault of the nursing. That baby should have their latch evaluated as well as their coordination and peristalsis of the tongue.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarMomma* 
Hello,
I took my 9 month old to the Dr today because he woke up with a fever of 102. The Dr. said he has infections in both ears and perscribes an antibiotic but my mommy instincts are telling me to fight this naturally. I bought the garlic drops that I read about here but they say not to administer when accompanied by fever? His ears are not oozing anything and the Dr said he thought we were catching this early on, but I am not sure if it is ok to use them or not? Have any of you administered the drops when fever was present. I am letting him burn it out without Tylenol, just sponge baths. This is the first time he has been sick so I am nervous. Please help.

I can't advise you on what to do. I *can* tell you that I wouldn't hesitate to use it on my kids. As long as the eardrum hasn't been ruptured it's fine.

Don't worry about the fever. IT's helping to build his immune system. You're doing fine mama!


----------



## StarMomma

I just had to come back with an update this morning! Thanks for the advice Fire. I am on a "Natural Baby Care" high. I took him to the chiro for an adjustment last night and let him burn off his temp med free (I admit I almost reached for the Tylenol when he spiked at 103) with sponge baths and sock therapy. I did lymph massages, ear drops and nursed all night long and by 6 am his fever had broken! I am thrilled! He is a million percent better. Not fussy at all, playing and hasn't pulled at his ears once! I can't wait to take him to the Dr. next week and hand the perscription back to the Doc! This thread was a life saver! Thank you!


----------



## Phoenix_Rising

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 

KALI MURIATICUM is another remedy that can be used to clear fluid out of the middle ear, used as a tissue salt (6x) several times a day.

ARSENICUM ALBUM is for pain mostly at night, better with warm compresses.


If I am going to use these with a child (27 months) how much would I use? Anyone know? The bottle doesn't say. . .


----------



## Yin Yang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susannah M* 
If I am going to use these with a child (27 months) how much would I use? Anyone know? The bottle doesn't say. . .

one to two pellets are enough. Does not matter how old the person is.


----------



## Panserbjorne

I do them as often as every fifteen minutes during the acute stage. FWIW I alternate Kali Mur with Ferrum Phos.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yin Yang* 
one to two pellets are enough. Does not matter how old the person is.

Oh, that is good to know. All of the homeopathics we have that DO have dosage information written on them is different depending on age.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
I do them as often as every fifteen minutes during the acute stage. FWIW I alternate Kali Mur with Ferrum Phos.

Oooh, I even have the Ferrum Phosphate at home. Thanks!


----------



## ErinsJuneBug

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarMomma* 
I just had to come back with an update this morning! Thanks for the advice Fire. I am on a "Natural Baby Care" high. I took him to the chiro for an adjustment last night and let him burn off his temp med free (I admit I almost reached for the Tylenol when he spiked at 103) with sponge baths and sock therapy. I did lymph massages, ear drops and nursed all night long and by 6 am his fever had broken! I am thrilled! He is a million percent better. Not fussy at all, playing and hasn't pulled at his ears once! I can't wait to take him to the Dr. next week and hand the perscription back to the Doc! This thread was a life saver! Thank you!

good job mama! I know how hard it is not to just want a quick fix. AND we were raised in a society where fever = bad. Not so - Fever is a GOOD sign that our immune system is working. Plus tylenol can cause hepatoxicity (toxic to the liver) so it may do more harm than good. Our bodies are not physically able to have a temperature over 106 - so its not like it can just go up up and up. There is an end point. AND its important to always remember that the higher the temp DOES NOT mean the more sick we are. I know in my daughters case she just runs high temps when she is sick - 103 is a pretty average temp and she is usually still running around acting totally normal.

Good job listing to your insticts - i hope your little ones ear infection passes quickly!


----------



## delphiniumpansy

We see a naturopath when we are sick. She prescribes garlic oil for ear infections if ear drum is intact. Along with limiting sugar and refined flour and taking zinc/C blend, that has mostly worked. If it does not, which was once, then abx are our next step. If infections were recurring and dietary changes did not help, I would take a little one to an osteopath for adjustment, not a chiro. I prefer chiros for adults only. But, adjustments are a good recourse for those with drainage issues affecting the systems of the body. Chiros for adults, osteo for children or adults. We get a lot of relief from them. I have much fewer sinus infections as a result.

As for the rest of the recommendations, I would not self medicate so I would always ask a qualified health professional before putting anything inside any of my orifices or my childrens.

I do not understand how mamas so interested in natural family living would think that colloidal silver would be ok. I mean, yes, it has antibiotic properties but it is silver. It builds up in your system and it can also cause bacterial resistance. I would much rather take an abx than knowingly ingest a metal.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delphiniumpansy* 
As for the rest of the recommendations, I would not self medicate so I would always ask a qualified health professional before putting anything inside any of my orifices or my childrens.

But what if you have a Dr. like many of us do who knows nothing about natural remedies and only want to prescribe abx that do not work? And before you say find a new Dr. not everyone has the resourses to do that, myself included, I have to take my kids to the ped. that insurance pays for. These remedies mentioned here have been around since the begining of time almost and are proven safe and effective are they not?


----------



## delphiniumpansy

I would trust Dr Jay Gordon's website or some other very reputable doctor. I would still see a doc to make sure the ear drum is not ruptured. I would argue that many of these remedies have not been proven safe and in fact might be dangerous. Certainly, colloidal silver is very controversial. Why put a metal into your body?

Dr Gordon has some good, reputable advice based on scientific research. Also, I would find a good natural healing book for advice. I would get ideas from a website but never try anything medical without first consulting a professional. Many people have injured themselves over the years trying "home" or "ancient" remedies.

http://drjaygordon.com/development/a...ive/altear.asp


----------



## Panserbjorne

Everyone is responsible for their own decisions. for instance, in my posts I clearly stated what *I* would do in that situation, not what anyone else should.

I trust my body and have no interest in relying on someone else for my care. I take an active role in my care and for *me* relying on doctors who have no understanding of my experience will not result in health. True health requires self awareness and an innate understanding in your body and I take responsibilty for my health and the health of those in my care.

I have a brain and I use it. Frequently. I have no problem using a practitioner in rough times or if I am uncertain what I am dealing with, but i do not run to my doctor each time my kids express discomfort. if they have ear pain I may take them to a chiropractor (yes, a chiropractor-there are many that specialize and have diplomates in pediatrics) but otherwise I do treat them. I don't need to call the naturopath for every bump, bruise and scrape. It feels good to learn and apply knowledge and evolve in our understanding of health.

I don't think it's right to chastise people for trying to empower themselves. this is how we gain confidence and learn that our wellness is our *own* responsibility. Noone here is giving medical advice and I think that is pretty clear. You need to take the knowledge you glean and research it to decide what is best.

You said you would never try anything "medical" without consulting a professional...what does that even mean? What is "medical" in your eyes? And what qualifications are needed to be considered a professional?

I would love to see the statistics of those "harmed' by natural medicine and alternative remedies vs. those that were harmed by doctors. It would be an interesting comparison to be sure.


----------



## Tanibani

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delphiniumpansy* 
I do not understand how mamas so interested in natural family living would think that colloidal silver would be ok. I mean, yes, it has antibiotic properties but it is silver. It builds up in your system and it can also cause bacterial resistance. I would much rather take an abx than knowingly ingest a metal.











Did you see the man with blue skin (due to over-dosing himself with homemade colloidal silver?)

http://www.oprah.com/health/oz/slide..._350_104.jhtml

Our naturopath also helps us out during ear infections. She has the BEST garlic ear drops. Better than the stuff at Whole Foods. I've never taken CS though.


----------



## Beanjeepin

Everything in this thread seems to be "IF the eardrum has not burst". I suspect DS2's did last night and am going to the doc today and am trying to arm myself before I get there. What can I use if it DID burst other than ABx? This doc isn't my usual and is known to be Rx happy.


----------



## cloak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delphiniumpansy* 
Why put a metal into your body?

I forget, don't your and your kids get vaxes with mercury and aluminum in them...or is it just aluminum?









We use breastmilk and garlic oil for ear infections. Works great.


----------



## mamakay

Quote:

We see a naturopath when we are sick.

Quote:

As for the rest of the recommendations, I would not self medicate so I would always ask a qualified health professional before putting anything inside any of my orifices or my childrens.
If you're going to a naturopath and using garlic, you _are_ basically self medicating according to science-based medicine.


----------



## Alyantavid

Quote:

good job mama! I know how hard it is not to just want a quick fix. AND we were raised in a society where fever = bad. Not so - Fever is a GOOD sign that our immune system is working. Plus tylenol can cause hepatoxicity (toxic to the liver) so it may do more harm than good. Our bodies are not physically able to have a temperature over 106 - so its not like it can just go up up and up. There is an end point. AND its important to always remember that the higher the temp DOES NOT mean the more sick we are. I know in my daughters case she just runs high temps when she is sick - 103 is a pretty average temp and she is usually still running around acting totally normal.
Yeah that. I'm glad your baby is feeling better! Its hard when they're sick to just let their little bodies cure themselves, but they will.

Quote:

We see a naturopath when we are sick. She prescribes garlic oil for ear infections if ear drum is intact. Along with limiting sugar and refined flour and taking zinc/C blend, that has mostly worked. If it does not, which was once, then abx are our next step. If infections were recurring and dietary changes did not help, I would take a little one to an osteopath for adjustment, not a chiro. I prefer chiros for adults only. But, adjustments are a good recourse for those with drainage issues affecting the systems of the body. Chiros for adults, osteo for children or adults. We get a lot of relief from them. I have much fewer sinus infections as a result.

As for the rest of the recommendations, I would not self medicate so I would always ask a qualified health professional before putting anything inside any of my orifices or my childrens.
If my choice is a mainstream doc who is very antibiotic happy or a chiro who's more natural and has actually helped my child get healthier, I'll take the chiro. She has an MD so I'm quite happy taking her advice on garlic drops and supplements. She's gotten my chronically ear infected child to not having any since his first adjustment. Our reg doc just kept dumping antibiotics in him and then wanted to put tubes in when that didn't work. My oldest son is being seen by the chiro as well now for his asthma that came about after his tube surgery and rounds and rounds of antibiotics. You have to do what you feel is right for your children.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamakay* 
If you're going to a naturopath and using garlic, you _are_ basically self medicating according to science-based medicine.









Seeing a naturopath and following their suggestions is self medicating?


----------



## mamakay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susannah M* 







Seeing a naturopath and following their suggestions is self medicating?

Yeah, but so it taking vitamic C when you're feeling under the weather. Or taking an aspirin when you have a headache. I'm personally a big fan of self-medication.
I was just pointing out that naturopathy isn't considered "real medicine" according to...umm...real medicine. Not that it doesn't have it's uses in the real world, though.


----------



## Novella

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beanjeepin* 
Everything in this thread seems to be "IF the eardrum has not burst". . . What can I use if it DID burst other than ABx?









:

All this information sounds GREAT - if you aren't a baby and your eardrum is apparently intact. Our oldest had her first ear infection last year at age 6. Other than that, we've been clear (knock on wood!) until now. . .

Our youngest (one of our twin boys) has had 3 ear infections in the last 3 months.









The first one (early January, 13 months old) wasn't noticeable until suddenly on a Tuesday afternoon he had tons of pus-filled fluid and curdy white stuff coming out of his ear. When we realized he had an infection, my husband said, "Oh, THAT must be why he was crying on Saturday night!" But the length and intensity of Saturday night's upset didn't seem to me like it would be an ear infection.

He'd showed no other symptoms. I tried putting breastmilk into his ear for a couple of days (the advice I'd seen on that hadn't included the qualifier of eardrum not being ruptured). Since online reading seemed to indicate it was warranted to use abx in kids under 2, we did take him in. The doctor didn't believe me that he hadn't even felt warm until the day AFTER the ear started draining. The infection was treated with amoxicillin.

In late February, he got another one. Same thing: baby (now 14.5 months) acts completely normal (did have cold/runny nose) and suddenly has ear draining. Doctor had swabbed his throat thinking it was something more b/c he had swollen glands and pus in the back of his throat. Ear that wasn't draining was red inside. Swab came back negative. We did amoxicillin again and babe was re-evaluated by doc after 48 hours on the 7-day treatment.

NOW, he was finished the antibiotics for only ONE WEEK by the time the third ear infection started! Half of us, including baby and twin brother, have colds again. Babysitter told me Tuesday at noon that she thought maybe he was getting an ear infection again (not warm, just a bit clingy). She recommended breastmilk in ear and when I said that hadn't worked before, she thought we weren't on top of it soon enough. So I put some in his ear right away. But sure enough, 4 hours later, his eardrum was ruptured again and draining oozey pus.

I'm so frustrated. These last 2 infections have been in the left ear. I think the first one was, also. So today the doctor recommended stronger "clav" penicillin. And of course he's planning to refer us to a specialist and saying tubes might be needed.

My husband and I aren't keen on the antibiotics. But when we try to discuss with doctors, our reading about the ineffectiveness of antibiotics and newer trends toward letting ear infections resolve themselves we get a blanket "No, that's just wrong" or response that it is very important to use abx if baby is under two.

I just feel "unarmed" to try anything else to resolve this because we never know he's getting an ear infection until the eardrum is already ruptured, or this time, 4 hours before it ruptured.

Has anyone been in a similar boat?

I have also read that there is a device parents can buy for home use that is similar to a doctor's otoscope. Does anyone have experience with one of these? Was it helpful? I've been wondering if it would be worthwhile for us to get one and inspect his ears twice a week regardless of his apparent health. Maybe then we would notice redness inside and have a few days to treat with some of these other methods instead of suddenly finding an oozing ear.

Thanks for reading my long-winded post! I'm just so frustrated by the situation and feel that we are quickly getting sucked into an abx/tubes scenario that isn't necessarily going to resolve the problem very well.


----------



## Gitti

When tubes are put into the ear, the eardrum is also busted and it drains. Why is it so dangerous when the eardrum bursts naturally so it can drain?


----------



## Panserbjorne

What does being a baby have to do with it? I treat my kids regardless of their age. I have no issue putting onion juice in a 6 month olds ear. If they need it that is.

I would suggest two things that have already been suggested. See a chiropractor for regular adjustments....go for extra if there's reason to believe an infection may be starting.

Find a new doc. My preference would be one that doesnt' use antibiotics. My care providers have other tools which is why none of my kids have ever had them. If you dont' want the meds, find a doc that knows how to treat without them. Allopaths don't.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamakay* 
Yeah, but so it taking vitamic C when you're feeling under the weather. Or taking an aspirin when you have a headache. I'm personally a big fan of self-medication.
I was just pointing out that *naturopathy isn't considered "real medicine" according to...umm...real medicine.* Not that it doesn't have it's uses in the real world, though.


I guess that's the difference. I don't consider allopathy to be real medicine. It never cures, it simply suppresses. I would never refer to allopathic standards of care as "real medicine." Of course I know I'm not in the majority here.


----------



## Mirzam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
I guess that's the difference. I don't consider allopathy to be real medicine. It never cures, it simply suppresses. I would never refer to allopathic standards of care as "real medicine." Of course I know I'm not in the majority here.

















.... but you are not alone in your opinion.


----------



## pjabslenz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uccomama* 







.... but you are not alone in your opinion.









:

It's been a while since I've read this thread but does your lo do dairy? I have read articles where there is a correlation between ear infections and dairy/food allergies.


----------



## robertsmama

Ok, everyone, first, let me say THANK YOU for this thread, it was just what I needed at 3:00 in the morning! My dd is almost 5 months old, and has her first real cold, and has begun tugging on her ear and crying







. This has been going on for about 3 days now. I tried the breastmilk in her ear 3 different times for the first day and a half when I realized it might be an ear infection, and would like to know more about the onion juice thing. Does it work better to use a cooked onion, or raw? How often should I put the juice in her ear? Would garlic oil be better? Should I do the breastmilk as well? Any advice would be so very greatly appreciated. Thanks mamas!!


----------



## krankedyann

Well, mamas, I need some advice.

I had a flu bug that went into my ear and caused an ear infection last week. I let it run its course without intervention, and now I have a clogged eustachian tube. For the last almost week, my eustachian tube has been completely clogged and my ear has continually drained fluid and I've had a mild earache. I've done lymphatic massage, daily adenoid sweeps (gag), heating pads, neti pot, keeping the ear covered, Mucinex and Sudafed, and hanging on my inversion table. Also, holding my nose and blowing and sucking. Nothing is working. It's not come unclogged, and now the base of my tongue on that side is starting to hurt and swell. I know if I don't resolve it soon, it's going to start facial swelling and push my jaw out of joint. What can I do to get it to drain? I was thinking about calling a chiro and trying to get in, but I don't have the money to get established with a new chiro right now. Anyone have any tricks up their sleeves?


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robertsmama* 
Does it work better to use a cooked onion, or raw? How often should I put the juice in her ear? Would garlic oil be better? Should I do the breastmilk as well?

raw onion! You can put it in every two hours or so. Yes, you can also do breastmilk. I prefer it to garlic oil, IME it is faster and works better.


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krankedyann* 
Well, mamas, I need some advice.

I had a flu bug that went into my ear and caused an ear infection last week. I let it run its course without intervention, and now I have a clogged eustachian tube. For the last almost week, my eustachian tube has been completely clogged and my ear has continually drained fluid and I've had a mild earache. I've done lymphatic massage, daily adenoid sweeps (gag), heating pads, neti pot, keeping the ear covered, Mucinex and Sudafed, and hanging on my inversion table. Also, holding my nose and blowing and sucking. Nothing is working. It's not come unclogged, and now the base of my tongue on that side is starting to hurt and swell. I know if I don't resolve it soon, it's going to start facial swelling and push my jaw out of joint. What can I do to get it to drain? I was thinking about calling a chiro and trying to get in, but I don't have the money to get established with a new chiro right now. Anyone have any tricks up their sleeves?


A chiropractor would be my first suggestion. Homeopathy would be my second. You said you can't do the chiro right now.....what's your stnace on homeopathics?


----------



## krankedyann

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
A chiropractor would be my first suggestion. Homeopathy would be my second. You said you can't do the chiro right now.....what's your stnace on homeopathics?

I will use homeopathics. I did try Hyland's Earache tablets, but they didn't do anything for me. In fact, that was the first thing I tried when I got sick.


----------



## robertsmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
raw onion! You can put it in every two hours or so. Yes, you can also do breastmilk. I prefer it to garlic oil, IME it is faster and works better.

THANKS!!







I'll get right on the onion juice and see how she does, the poor little bug!


----------



## Panserbjorne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krankedyann* 
I will use homeopathics. I did try Hyland's Earache tablets, but they didn't do anything for me. In fact, that was the first thing I tried when I got sick.

I don't advocate or endorse the use of combination remedies. I am about to throw kids in the bath and then I'll be back and hopefully help you narrow it down. I just don't find that they are worth much of anything. I'm a single dose gal myself.


----------



## Gitti

Bumping.


----------



## MelissaAHM

Phew! I'm glad I found this thread...these are great ideas!!!
I have 3 kids and not one of them have ever had an ear infection...till now. The flu is just now going around in our area - My oldest has the flu pretty bad and we just found out today she developed a double ear infection. The doctor said one ear is starting to get the infected and the other one was severe.








She was prescribed an antibiotic but I'd rather get rid this without abx. I like the breastmilk idea - I'm really hoping this will work. Do I do this 3x a day?


----------



## T&D2005

Wow.. I'll have to try these tips fo my next ear infection!


----------



## meggles

The garlic oil is amazing, it can clear in ear infection usually on it's own. When used with the right homeopathic remedy (we usually use Chamomilla, Pulsatilla, Belladonna, or Aconite) and proper diet and supplements, you rarely need antibiotics.


----------



## theboodges

A few more things to add.....

Recent studies have shown chewing xylitol can help with ear infections. Chewing gum after a meal helps, as does ingesting it and using a nasal spray containing it. I even cleared up an acute sinus infection that set in after a nose injury with the nasal spray!

For preventing recurring infections, we love the Gaia's Children Ear Drops. They are garlic mullein based, and since using them neither of my kids have had an ear infection. We use them whenever there is prolonged congestion or a severe cold. The only other thing we have used in combination during a cold or congestion is something to reduce the mucus buildup. Naturmade makes a natural version of Mucinex that is free of dyes and just contains guifenesin and other natural ingredients.

Removing dairy is a big help for reducing mucus too.

Best of luck to all!


----------



## Blu Razzberri

My (3mth old) newborn has an ear infection (poor baby!







) and I don't want to give him antibiotics, especially since he's so young. So, I came looking to see if anyone else used breastmilk to successfully cure an ear infection. Someone responded...

Quote:

I just did this with my DS2 who had a double ear infection. I put 2 drops of breastmilk into his ears every 3-4 hrs or so for a few days. It cleared up quickly.

...on another thread, and that thread linked to this one. It's got so much awesome information, that I thought it was worthy of being bumped out of the archives. I'm not the first, however, as this thread has been bumped back out several times over the last two years.









Anyways, last night I started putting breastmilk in his ears every couple hours (every time he feeds). Interestingly, he stops fussing, crying and clawing at his little ear within a few minutes of putting the milk in. He's also far less fussy today than he was yesterday (so far). I'm not really sure how long to put milk in his ear to be sure the infection is gone; so I figure I'll do it for seven days (since antibiotics are usually a seven day thing).


----------



## gypsypoet

: lovin mdc for all the help


----------



## WuWei

Bumping!







:

Pat


----------



## BethSLP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *macimom* 
I wish I had seen this thread a few weeks ago...we ended up having tubes put in my ds's ears because he has excessive mucusy, nasty fluid that would not drain. We just took him back for a checkup and he STILL has the nasty stuff in there, his hearing is still impacted and I'm desperate to get it out of there. His speech is suffering. The Dr. prescribed some antibiotic drops, but I'm not willing to use them and feel there has to be a better way. Are any of these remedies safe to use since he now has the tubes in there??? My regular pediatrician has said we could try a little saline in there, but that's all she suggested. Any ideas???

Thanks so much!
Kim

have you looked at food allergies? dairy is usually the main culprit. I took my DD off dairy and she hasn't had an ear infection since. She stopped snoring the next day. Prior to that, she had 9 ear infections in a 1.5 years.

XOXO
B


----------



## pjabslenz

I have never heard of this until today but a friend just shared with me that she was advised by her nutritionist to use a dab of tea tree oil behind each ear, along the jaw line, on the neck/throat and the bottoms of the feet for her little one. She was given a prescription for antibiotics just yesterday but decided to consult with the nutritionist/homeopath to see what she might recommend. She joyfully shared with me today that she started seeing results within an hour of starting the homeopathic remedy & the tea tree oil. Just wanted to share.


----------



## BethSLP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gitti* 
When tubes are put into the ear, the eardrum is also busted and it drains. Why is it so dangerous when the eardrum bursts naturally so it can drain?

Because when tubes are placed, they are surgically placed and done in a way to try to minimize scarring. If they work (and thats a big if, because we all know people where they fell out immediately), the infection never happens because the fluid drains off continuously.

IMO its dangerous to have an eardrum repeatedly rupturing, because: 1. it hurts like hell from what I hear and is not pleasant. 2. you've had an infection that likely hurt like hell leading up the the rupture. 3. repeatedly rupturing in different places across the tympanic membrane would likely lead to more scar tissue in the long run than one surgery and a small precise incision.

I personally think any parent who has a baby with recurrent ear infections should explore food allergies (dairy in particular). There is something like 50 different proteins in dairy, any one can be an allergy. Try eliminating all dairy and see what happens. It can't hurt.

XOXO
B


----------



## pjabslenz

My 2y/o started playing in her ears last week. She is battling a head cold so it's understandable that maybe she's got something going on in her ears too. I was using a homeopathic in the hopes of helping her. I made her an appointment and she's got a double ear infection.

Monday morning, we visited the chiropractor and I've been doing some accupressure massage to possibly help with draining. I was hopeful that it was working.

Tuesday night before bed, she told me her right ear is hurting. I gave her some oral earache drops for pain and put some colloidal silver in her ear. She can't stand ear drops and started crying. She is sleeping peacefully.

What are my options if she doesn't like the treatment method or cooperate to do the ear drops? I've thought of warming olive oil and garlic since those will be warm but I haven't attempted it. How long do I continue to let her body work this out before resorting to the antibiotics? Do I need to use the antibiotic?

We've always had great success rates with the chiro adjustments anytime there was ear pain but this is the first time we've had ear pain, adjustment and then ear pain again the next night.

TIA, for your wisdom and support.


----------



## momofmine

Sorry she's having pain. I have not dealt with ear infections, just reading this thread for info, but are you doing other good immune boosting things, like sodium ascorbate? Do you have a homeopath you can call? Does she have a fever?


----------



## pjabslenz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
Sorry she's having pain. I have not dealt with ear infections, just reading this thread for info, but are you doing other good immune boosting things, like sodium ascorbate? Do you have a homeopath you can call? Does she have a fever?

Momofmine,

Thank you. Yes, we are taking measures to boost the immune system with extra vitamin C and a probiotic daily. Because she still enjoys nursing, I am taking a garlic clove and some echinacea/goldenseal drops daily too. We have a nutritionist/homeopath that we see and I just emailed her to get her wisdom/guidance too. She had a mild fever on Saturday night but hasn't had anything since. The earache drops I have are for ear pain so it appears that they help her.


----------



## momofmine

I don't know, but my inclination is always that if the fever is gone they are on their way to getting better. Have you heard about the warming wet sock treatment? That is supposed to help pull congestion and such away from the upper body. It is very effective. I did it last week with both of my kids when they were sick. You can read about it here
This was counterintuitive to me at first, putting cold wet socks on my kids' feet with fever and cough. When they are sick, I am usually trying to keep their feet warm, but I did it, and I do think it helped. I think it is best if you do it three nights in a row. You can also do it after they have gone to bed, if you don't think they'll go for it, just be sure the feet are sufficiently warmed first.

I have also read that holding a warmed (but obviously not too hot) onion on the ear helps draw infection out, but I'm not sure if you could get a 2 yo to cooperate on that. I think you slice the onion in half, grill it or cook it or warm it somehow, with the cut side down. Be sure it's cooled down enough (maybe try it on your own ear first?).

I would probably go back to the chiro again tomorrow, if you can get in once more before Christmas. Hope she wakes up feeling better!


----------



## Rikki Jean

nak

my 3 y/o ds is currently battling his third ear infection. all three infections have been acute, with no other congestion or infections leading up to it (i thought i understood that ear infections are normally secondary infections) he had a mild one about a year ago, which i treated right away with garlic oil, and it cleared up quickly.

his second one was only three weeks ago, and it was terrible. he was inconsolable for a few hours, and was only eventually calmed down by being worn in the mei tai. it was the day after christmas, so i couldn't take him to the ped, and we were w/o a chiro at the time. i did call the chiro we were hoping to go to (i had just been slacking off on making an appt), but he was out of the office that day. i ended up calling the ped (he tends to not be rx-happy), who said that he thought it warranted abx; in his opinion, all of the pain indicated a possible bacterial infection (i don't know why, but that's what he said). at that point, i just wanted my boy to feel better, so we went with the abx (this was his first round ever, so i tried not to beat myself up, since most kids have probably had waaaay more by his age), and the ear drops rx'd by the ped. i also gave him garlic oil, and eventually gave in to tylenol (i HAD to be able to put him down; after like six hours of wearing him, i just couldn't take it anymore, and he was so miserable that he wouldn't let me). maybe two hours after abx and thirty minutes after tylenol, he suddenly told me that he felt better, and then he knocked out for the night, and he was pretty much fine after that.

early this morning, he woke up crying, and it was the same thing all over again. i did garlic oil (which he HATES), and wore him in the mt for hours and hours. again, i called the ped, hoping that he would not say abx, but he wanted to put him on another round, and have me bring him in tomorrow. i decided to bring him in tomorrow, but i'm not doing the abx. i'll be taking him to the chiro after the ped.

i'm soooo glad that i didn't give into the abx this time, because he's already feeling so much better. i did the garlic oil, and i gave him herb's for kids temp assure, and after a lot of sleep, he's pretty much back to himself. he's still a bit warm, but i'm waiting it out to see what happens.

i had chronic ear infections as a child, and was on abx after abx. my immune system isn't so hot now.







i have no desire in going down that road for my kids, but i had to make a judgement call last time, and abx seemed to be the most appropriate at the time.

now that i've written a novel







, here are my questions-

1) from how my mom has described what perforation sounds like in a child (from her experience with me- screaming, screaming, screaming, and then sudden relief, smiles, etc.), i think he ma`y have had some perforation this afternoon. he was having what was almost like a panic attack (and he is a pretty easy-going kid), and then all of a sudden he said, "mommy, i feel better!" he kept saying it for a few minutes, until he started to freak out a bit again, but then he went to sleep. there was never anything draining out of his ear; would there definitely be something coming out, if it really did perforate?

2) any guesses as to why the sudden onset of acute infections, with no previous symptoms? we _don't_ think he's allergic to dairy (we were off of it for a long time [yes, longer than six weeks], because we suspected an allergy due to behavior issues, and there was never any change in behavior, bodily functions, etc; it also didn't come up on his IGg allergy blood test). i was going to say something else about this, but i've suddenly had a brain freeze...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjabslenz* 
I have never heard of this until today but a friend just shared with me that she was advised by her nutritionist to use a dab of tea tree oil behind each ear, along the jaw line, on the neck/throat and the bottoms of the feet for her little one.

except for the feet, i do all of this with the garlic oil. it just "came to me" to do it, so i'm glad that i went with my instincts!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofmine* 
I don't know, but my inclination is always that if the fever is gone they are on their way to getting better. Have you heard about the warming wet sock treatment? That is supposed to help pull congestion and such away from the upper body. It is very effective. I did it last week with both of my kids when they were sick. You can read about it here
This was counterintuitive to me at first, putting cold wet socks on my kids' feet with fever and cough. When they are sick, I am usually trying to keep their feet warm, but I did it, and I do think it helped. I think it is best if you do it three nights in a row. You can also do it after they have gone to bed, if you don't think they'll go for it, just be sure the feet are sufficiently warmed first.

I have also read that holding a warmed (but obviously not too hot) onion on the ear helps draw infection out, but I'm not sure if you could get a 2 yo to cooperate on that. I think you slice the onion in half, grill it or cook it or warm it somehow, with the cut side down. Be sure it's cooled down enough (maybe try it on your own ear first?).

I would probably go back to the chiro again tomorrow, if you can get in once more before Christmas. Hope she wakes up feeling better!









thanks for the wet sock link. the onion thing is mentioned a few times in this thread.


----------



## WuWei

This is a copy of a recent post of mine regarding ear infections. Hope he feels better quickly.

Pat

Quote:


Diary intolerance is the number one cause of fluid build up in ears.

*"In one study an astonishing 86% of the children tested became free of ear problems once they came off dairy food."*
http://www.safekids.co.uk/EarProblemsAndAllergies.html
http://www.healthychild.com/ear-infe...ternatives.htm
http://www.vitacost.com/science/conc...infection.html
http://www.femail.com.au/ear-infections-truestar.htm

Additionally, I was just reading that chiropractic adjustments could help with ear infections. I didn't know.

Breast milk in the ear or garlic oil is supposed to help too.

Also, add vitamin C and whole food probiotics, such as yogurt for the immune system.

"In an October study in the medical journal The Lancet, researchers found that antibiotics for ear infections are only beneficial to children under the age of 2 with both ears infected. Study leader Dr. Maroeska Rovers, of the University Medical Center Utrecht in the Netherlands, said that researchers found that in most other cases, watchful waiting is OK."
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16140545/#storyContinued
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/ear-infections/EI99999

http://www.webmd.com/parenting/news/...ics-vs-waiting

"Evidence has been building over the years showing most ear infections resolve on their own and antibiotics do little or nothing to speed the process. And, overuse of antibiotics leads to antibiotic-resistant strains of bacteria. The most important factor in treatment for ear infections is pain relief."

*A landmark study published in Pediatrics has shown that treating ear infections with antibiotics has no benefit when compared to doing nothing.* (McCormick 2005).
http://www.hpakids.org/holistic-heal...-Not-Necessary
*
My recommendation is classical homeopathy.* A friend's daughter had six rounds of antibiotics for ear infections and was scheduled for tube insertion. She saw the homeopath and gave her daughter the proscribed remedy. On return to the physician prior to the surgery, her ears were no longer infected. And she has had no ear infections since.

Our classical homeopathist first learned about homeopathy for her son with ear infections. Then she became schooled about homeopathy. I am a complete believer. Although, I still do not understand how it works. We are all on constitutional remedies and are rarely ever sick.

Another suggestion is Grapefruit Seed Extract. (Not grape seed.) GSE is also a natural anti-inflammatory. It is give orally, diluted in water. It tastes horrible though.

Here are some more ideas:
*Garlic* is a natural antibiotic.
*Collodial silver* is a natural antibiotic.
*Vit C*-large doses (natural fever reducer, iirc)
*Cod liver oi*l- essential fatty acids help the immune system (We use Nordic Naturals -strawberry and our son loves it!)
*Chamommilla* is good for restlessness, discomfort, insomnia, unbearable pain; fever; child is impatient and angry.
*Zinc* lozenges help the immune system
*Echinecea*- We use Sambucol for Kids
*Probiotics*- for immune support, digestive system is 70% of immune system. Many of the serious side effects of cp are associated with a damaged gut, secondary to antibiotic use. Avoid antibiotics with cp and other viral illnesses.

And Dairy is the #1 culprit of fluid and mucus production leading to an environment conducive to ear infections.

Here is some info about homeopathic remedies (and treating ear infections).

* Aconite: Pain that comes on suddenly after a shock or chill.

* Belladonna: Severe throbbing pain; child is oversensitive and cranky.

* Chamomilla: Unbearable pain; fever; child is impatient and angry.

* Lycopodium: Pain on right side only; stopped-up nose; cold extremities.

* Magnesia phosphorica (or "homeopathic aspirin"): Pain reduced by the application of heat or pressure.

* Mercurius solubilis: Pain accompanied by swollen glands and sweating.

Do probiotics, cod liver oil, magnesium, vit. C, zinc, coconut oil, bone broths, green juices. *Support the immune system.* The gut is 70% of our immune system. Antibiotics _damage_ the microbial balance in the gut.

Basically, you have to heal the gut to strengthen the immune system. Check out the "Healing the Gut-cheat sheet" at the top of the forum. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=434071

Pat


----------



## Purple*Lotus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BethSLP* 
Because when tubes are placed, they are surgically placed and done in a way to try to minimize scarring. If they work (and thats a big if, because we all know people where they fell out immediately), the infection never happens because the fluid drains off continuously.

IMO its dangerous to have an eardrum repeatedly rupturing, because: *1. it hurts like hell from what I hear and is not pleasant.* 2. you've had an infection that likely hurt like hell leading up the the rupture. 3. repeatedly rupturing in different places across the tympanic membrane would likely lead to *more scar tissue* in the long run than one surgery and a small precise incision.

I personally think any parent who has a baby with recurrent ear infections should explore food allergies (dairy in particular). There is something like 50 different proteins in dairy, any one can be an allergy. Try eliminating all dairy and see what happens. It can't hurt.

XOXO
B

Yep, that is me. Worst pain ever. And I have tons and tons of scar tissue now. I love going to a new doctor because the look on their face when they see inside my right ear is priceless









I am saving this thread, there are a lot of good ideas in here!

I do have a breastmilk question. I don't have any kids, so would anyone's breastmilk help ear infections? I can just see myself asking some of the Mothers at my day care center for some breastmilk for an ear infection







But I might just to see if it works!


----------



## briannaw

im not a mother im a teenager but i have tonsilitis and ive had this sore throat for almost a month now and its been getting worse. now i have an ear ache that hurts soo bad , i just want to know if this really really works because theres a whole bunch of other remidies and im not sure if those would work too .


----------



## kcbubblegum35

do you still have that doctor? I would like to know what his/her name is and use them if they live in my area.


----------



## gail1101

pjabslenz said:


> I second everything that Tummy suggested. I've also done accupressure behind my ds and dd's ears to help stimulate the cells to heal themselves.
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon.


what are Ds and DDs; I am suffering with inner ear infection and antibiotics have failed.


----------

